# Bts Hip Hop Monsters. Which one should I get? Please vote! Nonkpop fans too



## Kaitrock (Jan 20, 2016)

I just really like plushies and I also happen to like BTS. Which one should I get? I might end up getting two, but one for now.


Spoiler: Rapmonster









Spoiler: V









Spoiler: JHope









Spoiler: Jin









Spoiler: Suga









Spoiler: Jungkook









Spoiler: Jimin


----------



## Kaitrock (Jan 20, 2016)

bump


----------



## DivaCrossing (Jan 20, 2016)

I really like the Jungkook one, but the V plush looks good too.


----------



## Goth (Jan 20, 2016)

You should get Jimin


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

I really like the Jin one, haha.


----------



## Kaitrock (Jan 20, 2016)

Those are all of the ones, I'm looking into omg. This decision is so hard. Definitely going to get one of the black haired ones


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Jin is the most cute imo


----------



## Orieii (Jan 20, 2016)

Jin's plush is the cutest <3


----------



## tae (Jan 20, 2016)

if you get jimin, threaten to draw nipples on him.

edits to explain the comment;
my son threatening my other son.


Spoiler


----------



## Kaitrock (Jan 20, 2016)

taesaek said:


> if you get jimin, threaten to draw nipples on him.
> 
> edits to explain the comment;
> my son threatening my other son.
> ...



hahaha wasn't V trying to do that?


----------



## tae (Jan 20, 2016)

Kaitrock said:


> hahaha wasn't V trying to do that?



yes, taehyung is the one in the picture.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't know any of these people, so going purely off the looks of the plushes, my vote goes to the Jin one. V is the only other one that looks good to me, but yeah, the Jin one looks better.


----------



## tumut (Jan 21, 2016)

No one should ever express their liking for k-pop publicly ever ):


----------



## Ichigo. (Jan 21, 2016)

i've always liked how cracked out the jungkook one looks so i'd get that one


----------



## Kaitrock (Feb 19, 2016)

Somebody ended up gifting me a V one on tumblr  I ended up preordering a Jimin one I might get rapmon or Jin next


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 19, 2016)

suga looks kinda funny i voted for him


----------



## cornimer (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't know any of them but I like Rapmonster the best of the plushies.


----------

